# Campsite/Cafe/Police placement help



## Sheba (Nov 25, 2013)

So I'm horribly insecure about building ANY of the non-removeable PWPs since I'm scared of ruining my town - while I'm only playing since a bit over a week, I have the game almost a month but resetted for three weeks until I got this, so I don't want to ruin my town. I'm already not happy with my mayor's house placement anymore, lol. I fail like that and am actually close to not building any of the facilities at all because of that. Since at least the campsite and the Cafe are things I probably should build, though, I figured I should ask for advise. Here is a picture of my town map. 


The island is supposed to be the main "Zen" part of the town, so I don't think any of the facilities would look good there. Above the island is supposed to be a flower field of some sorts and I'll add a second house there. The whole left half is pretty much fair game, though. The only villager I might keep right now is maybe Kabuki, who lives on the island, so ignoring the villager houses is alright. The third bridge will be close to the right waterfall, where the river spawns. Just haven't build it yet because I need to unlock bridge PWPs still.

Any ideas? =/ I'm totally bad at designing layouts and stuff, so all help is appreciated.


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 25, 2013)

Hrmm...

Campsite should perhaps go in that dip in the cliff just below the town plaza, just above that little beach island.
Cafe, hmm, perhaps somewhere in that top right area? There's a big gap there.
And Police station. Perhaps in that dip in the river by the lone villager house? Just by the cliff :3

I'm no expert either  Good luck making your town look nice c:


----------



## Dembonez19 (Nov 25, 2013)

I think it'd be neat to put the cafe and the police station around Re-Tail and make it a little town center. The campsite could be in front of the plaza like JellyBeans suggested. That'd be a nice spot.

Maybe wait until you have nine or ten villagers. Their house placements could help you out. I pretty much mapped out my entire town the moment I had ten villagers.


----------



## Azuryk (Nov 25, 2013)

I try not to think about any of that.  I just place an item where I think will be ok, then let the town play out from there.  I also will most likely never have paths in my town, I go for a natural woods look.


----------



## Sheba (Nov 25, 2013)

The dip in the river by the lone house will have the last bridge since I need a connection there. And there actually are nine villagers; the ninth has put his house on the island, right in front of the bridge (he will not live in my town for long if I have any say in it, lol). 

I'm kinda tempted to wait until I have villagers I like in my town. Having eight that I want to boot out isn't helping. xD But yeah, I also want to place my stuff. I thought about a town center close to re-tail as well, but then everything is cramped up there. As for the right side, I'm not sure how well a cafe would fit into a flower field.

Is it generally recommended to place facilities near the edges of the town, no matter which edge? Hardly anyone seems to like them smack-dab in the middle. o3o

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## J087 (Nov 25, 2013)

I had the same problem but I eventually figured out their perfect place. First I'd like to know if you are using patterns as roads, or are planning to make roads at some point, because this is of great influence on project placements.

*Also a Tip: *Talk to Isabelle about projects and ask to destroy something. Your top screen will become the map of your town, which you can take a picture of with your DS. Than say you don't want to destroy anything and she'll stop asking about it.

I could visit if you need more advice.


----------



## Sheba (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh god, thanks for the tip! I wondered how others took good map pictures, haha. I can't do that today anymore, sadly, as I can't select the menu anymore because I funded something already, but I'll replace my picture as soon as I can tomorrow.

As for patterns, I want to try. I found a really nice path, but it consists of twelve different patterns, so I'll have to divide them between multiple characters and I want to place the houses of the other characters in places where currently villagers live, so I can't try that out now and I also dunno if I'll have the patience and talent for doing these things. Quite frankly: I looked at pictures of towns here and was wowed because I have zero talent when it comes to creative town creation. xD; 

As for visiting, I'm afaird I can't make it work. I tried using Club Tortimer before, but it always disconnects during the boat trip. Since I only have a 64 kbit/sec webstick and an old Nintendo Wi-Fi connector, I'm not surprised. X_X


----------



## J087 (Nov 25, 2013)

You could use the general pattern from those 12 (the one without any sides or corners) and already make a path with that. It'll take 10 days of talking to Sable before she allows your 2nd villager to use the QR reader, even if your mayor already unlocked it. Once you have all patterns you can re-do the path.

People can still see your town if you upload it at the Dream Suite. It might be a solution for the connection problem. The Nintendo usb might give less problems if you plug it in before you start your computer and don't take it out, unless you're already doing that of course. A friend resolved the connection problem that way.


----------



## Sheba (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah, I guess I could do that. o3o Just hard to make paths when I have no clue where the next villagers move in. I know about the reset trick, but I keep forgetting to do it. xD; 

I don't have the dream suite yet, but I will try that when I do get it (I think I should get it either tomorrow or one day later and then it needs a day for building). And the Nintendo USB does actually work, the problem is more that my internet connection is too slow. I get a timeout error message because stuff loads simply too slowly with 64 kbit/sec. But maybe the dream suite takes less loading since it's not really about interacting like CT is. I'll try it when I get it - I totally want to see other towns as well to maybe get some inspiration, too.


----------



## GameFaceClive (Nov 26, 2013)

I used to agonise over where to build the PWPs. I found it easier once I started laying paths because they helped to create zones and sections. I could then envision what each area would look like eventually. 

Good luck on managing your town. Don't be too afraid to make decisions and have fun!


----------



## J087 (Nov 26, 2013)

I see, we'll look forward to your map than.

This is my old map I used to determine where the Police station should be build. I enlarged it and drew lines where I had paths. Put numbers in places you'd like to have a project, or where you think a project would be nice. By drawing you can figure it out easier which is perfect for projects you can't destroy. I'm happy with my layout now.


----------



## Sheba (Nov 26, 2013)

Here is my updated town map:

I got the dream suite PWP today, so I can try tomorrow to get my Wi-Fi to work for it. 
And you have a great layout! The thing is that I really don't know what I want to do at all with the left side of my map. The island will be fully Zen, with lots of bamboo and cherry trees and all the Zen items. Above that, the right side of the mainland will be my flower field with many fence PWPs where I'll place hybrids in, as well as some benches and a secondary character's house. This area will have only dirt paths instead of patterns. 

But on the left side? No clue. I want to keep the Zen theme somewhat through my whole town, but neither the Campground nor the Cafe or Police seem "Zen". I will somewhere - no clue where - place all the different fruit trees on the left side of the map as well and try to get my villagers to clutter there so that I have the right side of the map mainly for my projects. I might also cancel the diagonal bridges and make the straight instead - I think that might work better for paths, especially the lower one since I need to work that path somehow around my mayor's house (such poor house placement on my part OTL).

I hope to get some inspiration from the dream suite, should it work for me. =/


----------



## J087 (Nov 26, 2013)

Option 1:
http://www.freewebs.com/julicius/ACNL/option0.3.PNG

I rebuild the bridges in 3 positions. The dotted area above your house is also suited for a bridge, but you can only have 3 bridges in a town. The right side is the flower field, which will be harmful to move-in villagers so place your fences strategically. A town can only carry 30 projects max. (not counting buildings).

The blue lines are the roads (2 patterns wide) that connect Re-tail, Town Hall, Plaza, and your house. Since the Roost [R] is a big building I would suggest placing it near Re-tail. The small corners created by the path near the upper-left lake could be perfect for the police station [P]. The rest of the room near Re-tail could be filled with perfect fruit trees or some special flowers you like. In my town (the image above your post) I filled the bottom island with many perfect apple trees, which I use to gain money.

The camp site [C] has many options. It's more often empty then used so I would hide it in a corner that's not used a lot. It doesn't show on the map but perhaps below your house? Although, a project like a fountain might also fit nicely near your house.

The left side could be filled with fruit trees and projects. Perhaps you can build a road there too, creating a park with benches and hybrids. Plant some bushes or trees near the road to protect hybrids. 

*Please let me know your thoughts, likes and dislikes.*


----------



## Sheba (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh wow, thank you sooo much for going to such lengths to help me!  I really like the bridge placements, I was actually going to build the bridge in position 3 today, but then the dream suite popped up. 

I want to make a small "entrance" to my flower field and since I can't rotate PWPs, I thought about a row of bushes with an open space in the middle of the row (I don't think I can walk through a Wisteria Trellis PWP from the sides, can I?). So the pattern path would be cut off there then. I am not totally sure where to place that bush-line yet, but I think it will be more to the left than you started the flower field. I currently have a fountain under the train station because I thought about making a little plaza, but that is easily cancelled and I think it might be not a good place anyway if I put the bridge there. Looking at the map you made, I could imagine that it would look kinda neat to maybe place a fountain to the left and the right of the path, though - one where you put the police and one on the other side. But I probably should spread my PWPs out a bit more. 

The path I picked (this one) is indeed two spaces wide, so that's awesome and would fit.  I do want to line my path with trees, though, as my path has petals on it (there is sadly no petal-less version), so it would be weird if there would be no trees near it; hence it might need more than the two spaces.

The space under my house is sadly more narrow than I would like thanks to that "hole" of beach next to the slope. Placing anything under my house might not be good for navigating out of that corner quickly because of that; right now, I only have lots of flowers there (all the villagers in that corner plant like crazy and I let them for the perfect town rating, haha). 

I'm currently slowly creating more trees with my perfect peaches as well, though I just place them all around the map right now since I dunno where I want them. xD As for the campside, I think I would definitely be more comfortable with it somewhere on the upper half of the map and not near the townhall. Hiding it near Re-tail would probably be best, but three buildings there are not really nature-like, so I'm unsure. How big is the Cafe? I had originally entertained thoughts of putting it near the left beach slope as some "beach cafe", but I figured that would look odd.

I totally love the idea of a park, though; the more park-like and the less city-like my town is, the happier I am. I don't really like many fruits besides peaches and cherries and maaaybe apples because I'm not a fan of the bright colors of Oranges and the like, but I have to put at least a few trees somewhere, I guess. 

I wonder if the map you drew is doable, though? Since I want to kick most houses away from the island (I want one or two villagers there, but not that many), they'll have to spread over the left side more and I wonder where they could go without killing a whole park. xD The wonderfully lined up guys to the left of the river will get kicked out as well; they're not spectacularily great guys. So all in all, my whole population will be replaced. 

Can't wait for the dream suite to be finished so that I can hopefully look around towns which already have paths and lotsa PWPs so that I can get a feel for how that actually looks and how things should be spaced out. I just kinda want to clutter all the buildings into a corner where they won't disturb my town, but then that corner would look so ugly that I would regret it for sure, haha.

Eeeeh long reply. Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 26, 2013)

You can walk through wisteria trellis' from the side, I think. I'm just reading through the rest of your long post


----------



## J087 (Nov 26, 2013)

Keep in mind that you can only put 12 bushes touching each other, the 13th will die. Bushes also can't be placed against buildings, projects or the fence near the train tracks.

Roost is 4x5 + the one leaf at the bottom where the door is. The rose squares can be used for flowers.



Police Station is 3x3 + one leaf at the bottom where the door is. There's another square beneath it (not showing on the image) which makes it impossible to put a path there.


----------



## Sheba (Nov 26, 2013)

Oooh, if I can walk through the Wisteria Trellis from the side, I'm so using that as a "gate" to my flower part!  I just...need it suggested first, haha.

And thanks so much for the images. Damn, that is indeed one large building. X_X I wonder if that even fits next to Re-tail, that could be seriously close since I doubt the buildings are allowed to touch. But it should, probably, even with the cliff curving inward up there. Hm. I suppose I need to unlock the thing first and then try placing it to know for sure. 

Thanks for the help! I hope that I can figure things out to a far larger degree tomorrow with my dream suite. *wills Wi-Fi to work*


----------



## natsu34 (Nov 26, 2013)

put all of them in one place and put some other projects.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 26, 2013)

Hm, you have an awesome map. My friend has the same. He placed his Police Station and cafe near the Train Station, while he isolated the campsite near the left side of the map (beach area)


----------



## Sheba (Nov 27, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Hm, you have an awesome map. My friend has the same. He placed his Police Station and cafe near the Train Station, while he isolated the campsite near the left side of the map (beach area)



Hm, that's a really neat idea as well. Maybe placing the Cafe on the opposite site of the main street entrance? And yeah, I resetted weeks until I got this map, haha. So I don't wanna mess up now.

I also got the Dream Suite today. My Wi-Fi is mean - it took ten minutes to even get my own dream address - but I can, sometimes, visit other towns for a few minutes before my connection dies. So I'm gonna study paths and PWP placements in different towns now. There are so many pretty towns out there! I could never do something like that. I lack creativity for real. Well, at least I also got the QR machine today, the Nooklings close tomorrow for renovation and Kicks is now getting built. Lots of stuff happened, so at least there is progress towards being able to actually do things, haha.


----------

